# Norfolk Ride



## bottlemsher (2 Jan 2008)

09-03-2008

30-35 miles ish(may be more if good weather) 

Hi All
Starting at 10:00am at Mike Burrows Rackheath workshop 
(look here
Maps of the world, country map search - powered by Multimap)
A gentle ride will take place,thru beautiful Norfolk countryside on lovely quiet lanes.After peeking thru the leafless hedges of posh houses a Cafe break will take place.More miles will then be ridden(more than 5) a 
Public House will be invaded by the minions of the darkside and upwrong folk for an intake of sustenance.
A gentle ride back to Rackheath will follow for a look around Mike's workshop.

Any shape of bike and rider welcome

Let me know if you are interested

cheers
Bottlemsher


----------



## wafflycat (2 Jan 2008)

OOOOH! The calendar may be free that day. In which case, I may turn up. Not sure if I'll be on the 'bent or an upwrong though. Probably the upwrong as I'll have to bring a steed over in me motor most likely. I don't suppose you know the route planned at this stage?


----------



## bottlemsher (4 Mar 2008)

Hi People
The ride is still on
So far there are 20 plus names down for this ride
Any ability and shape of bike welcome
So come along and have some fun

cheers
Bottlemsher


----------



## wafflycat (4 Mar 2008)

I'm hoping to get along. But it may be a last minute thing, as I've got to get the offspring back to university that day, as he'll have been at home the previous day (owing to a time trial). If I do get along, it's likley to be sur upwrong as opposed to being sur 'bent.

_Edit: to show I'm really a good girl, I was sur 'bent this morning. Honest. Really. 'Twas fun too_

_Edit again: have mentioned it to the offspring. If he can get his uni coursework load down enough, he's interested in doing the ride too._


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Mar 2008)

O0h - looks good. I'll get along if I can. Won't be on a 'bent as I don't have one.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Mar 2008)

Well the ride is mentioned in the EDP this morning, so perhaps I'll have to see about coming along...don't have a bent and probably can't afford one either. If I do get there, I'll have to have the CycleChat jersey on!


----------



## bottlemsher (5 Mar 2008)

Hi Doctor and Will
I'm sure i can get you a try out on
several different types of recumbent if you 
would like to try

cheers
Bottlemsher


----------



## wafflycat (5 Mar 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Well the ride is mentioned in the EDP this morning, so perhaps I'll have to see about coming along...don't have a bent and probably can't afford one either. If I do get there, I'll have to have the CycleChat jersey on!



I shall be most likely upon Gino, my now somewhat battered Bianchi San Remo tourer. The 'bent is a b*gg*r to get in the car and as I'm slower on the 'bent than on the upwrong ('cos Mr Norbert Frosty is not exactly a lightweight), I'll be sur upwrong. I'm hoping that Mr Wafflycat can make it and perhaps Wafflycat Minor too. Vertainly if the men of the household accompany me, we'll all be sur upwrongs of assorted types.


----------



## wafflycat (5 Mar 2008)

I'm confused.

EDP today says:-

_"Also on Sunday there is an opportunity to combine a visit to the workshop of bike designer Mike Burrows with a social ride. The start is from the Heartsease roundabout on the Norwich ring road at 9.30am."_

See EDP here

This is different to what Bottlemsher says above.

Can someone let me in on what actually is happening, please!


----------



## bottlemsher (5 Mar 2008)

There are 2 start points
9:30am Heartsease Roundabout
10:00am Mike Burrows Workshop Rackheath

Both rides will then meet up at Rackheath
a few pics will be taken then we will get on our
way and we will have our own little Critical Mass


----------



## Will1985 (5 Mar 2008)

A Sunday Critical Mass? A novel idea, even more so out of the city! We might hold up a few people in their 4x4s off to North Norfolk for the day


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Hi Doctor and Will
> I'm sure i can get you a try out on
> several different types of recumbent if you
> would like to try
> ...




Ooh ooh! Very tempted by the idea of this, thank you!

OK, where and when? I'll be wearing SPD shoes if that has a bearing.


----------



## Will1985 (6 Mar 2008)

Unless it is a trike, I think I'll be sticking to trainers to start with!


----------



## Will1985 (7 Mar 2008)

Get your waterproofs ready chaps - if the weather remains rainy they'll be needed!


----------



## wafflycat (7 Mar 2008)

I'll be the one with the most retina-burning fluorescent orange waterproof jacket ever seen...


----------



## shooter560 (7 Mar 2008)

No promises as meant to be working but if I can sort it, I'll hook up at Heartsease and join the crowds, no 'bent' here either but will like to have a closer look at them


----------



## wafflycat (7 Mar 2008)

Hurrah! The Unfit Family, aka Team Wafflycat will be in full attendance on Sunday!

_As the offspring has decided he will be able to ride_


----------



## bottlemsher (7 Mar 2008)

waffllycat this is great
can't wait to meet you all


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Mar 2008)

Excellent! See you on Sunday, Waffles


----------



## Will1985 (8 Mar 2008)

Coolio - the BBC weather says it will be "sunny" at 9am but only 8C. Is the Heartsease meet in the car park on Gurney Lane or somewhere else? Seems probably the best place to park.

I'll have my CC jersey on, but probably obscured under a jacket!


----------



## bottlemsher (8 Mar 2008)

Will1985, you have pm


----------



## bottlemsher (8 Mar 2008)

any other info needed for tomorrows ride
please phone me on 07843588708


----------



## wafflycat (8 Mar 2008)

Team Wafflycat will be parking up as near as possible to Mike Burrows's place


----------



## bottlemsher (8 Mar 2008)

the carpark is on mikes doorstep


----------



## wafflycat (8 Mar 2008)

Most excellent!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Mar 2008)

I'll get to MBs place before 10 then. See you all there.
I've had to give up on having the new carbon bike ready. I still have to set the bars, saddle height, gear indexing and then tape the bars. It ain't gonna happen, so I'll be on the 531ST, or whatever recumbent I can borrow.


----------



## Will1985 (8 Mar 2008)

I'm packed and ready to go... lets hope the rain stays away but it looks like longs and a Gridlock jacket for me anyway.


----------



## bottlemsher (9 Mar 2008)

Hello
I've just got in from dog walking duties
We had a little rain overnight but this
morning there's not a cloud in the sky
So today maybe your last chance to get a
ride in before the bad weathers hits


----------



## wafflycat (9 Mar 2008)

Yup!

The Unfit Family is awake.

Ma & Pa Unfit have breakfasted. Pa is sorting the bikes on to the bike carrier.

Ma is errr... making valuable contribution to cycling chat... err..

Jnr. is breakfasting, yawning and contemplating the world.


----------



## Will1985 (9 Mar 2008)

Decisions decisions.....longs or shorts with leg/knee warmers?!!?

Looks sunny enough outside, but also quite cold!


----------



## shooter560 (9 Mar 2008)

I'm going shorts and leg warmers and jacket.


----------



## Wobbly John (9 Mar 2008)

I've put my report on 'the other place'.

Great ride. Thanks Bottlemasher, Longshanks, Mike Burrows and all that came along.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (10 Mar 2008)

I think you can spot Wafflycat's lad in those photos; the only one that looks like a cyclist.


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> I think you can spot Wafflycat's lad in those photos; the only one that looks like a cyclist.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> I think you can spot Wafflycat's lad in those photos; the only one that looks like a cyclist.



Oi! I look like a cyclist!

*checks photo*
*ponders*
*has flash of self-realisation*

OK, I look like a fat bastard. What you can't see is that when I was about to launch forth on the recumbent bike, I was a little scared terrified on the verge of soiling my lycra.


----------



## 4F (10 Mar 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Oi! I look like a cyclist!
> 
> *checks photo*
> *ponders*
> ...



I assume thats you in the Irunbru top ?? You look a little concerned


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I assume thats you in the Irunbru top ?? You look a little concerned



Little concerned? I was on the verge of soiling my lycra. Jeez those things are sensitive. When you're used to them, they must practically steer by telekinesis.
*so, so wants to learn to ride one*


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

It was indeed, a lovely day. There were folk from far and wide in attendance, having heard about the ride from various sources: the local press, word of mouth, various places on the webby and the like.

It was lovely to meet up with faces familiar and new. 

I recognised The Doctor immediately I saw him and greeted him with a happy huggle. Will - it was good to meet you too! 

It's not often the The Unfit Family are sur velo en masse these days what with Wafflycat Minor being at university and Mr Wafflycat working long hours. So I delighted in the fact that the three of us were sur velo together. Indeed, one kind chappie took a photo of the three of us together and it is, I think, possibly the only photo of us together in cyclist mode, so I am treasuring it.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=739361&l=10473&id=619485718

The ride was very much a sociable ride and the pace reflected this. It was slow and steady with plenty of time to chat to friends old and new. This, of course, meant there was much time for double entendre and innuendo... many comments about a certain person's red dangly-bit, and his frequent blow-jobs on the ride (he can explain... if he wants to) and when a cyclist came up the rear, well... you can imagine. Of course, I had nothing whatsoever to do with such lewd comments 

After 16km, a tea-break was had. I think Wafflycat Jnr took a photo of self & The Doctor with our teapots in full view. I shall have to get him to email it to me. 

The weather was, largely kind to us, with cloud interspersed with a the odd bit of blue sky and there was even some sunshine. The wind was not bad at all, but over the day, it seemed to chill a bit. So I ended up adding layers rather than taking them off. Actually, this was probably a good thing, as me removing layers would have done naught for the sanity of the assembled thong throng.

We passed a little waterfall, a house by a rail crossing that was engulfed with garden gnomes of all sizes and types as well as other sorts of tasteful figurines, got stared at by folk along the way who looked puzzled at the assortment of pedal cycles on view as well as the number (there were over 40 of us at the start), horses in fields along the way looked intrigued. We were a polite bunch, saying thank you to motorists who slowed as they passed us, and shouting a cheery 'hello' to folk we passed, joggers, ramblers, mums and dads with small folk in pushchairs along the quiet lanes.

We got to the pub for lunch at the right time. The weather changed and whilst in the pub stuffing our faces, the heavens opened. I felt for the Doc at this point, as he had left the pub to cycle back to Norwich & get back home. He probably got caught out in the torrential downpour. Luckily the rain did not last long and those of us who dined at the pub, left in dry weather as the rain moved off. We set off for the last bit of the ride, back to The Temple Of Delights, namely Mr Burrows's workshop.

Back at The Temple Of Delights, the great man himself let folk wander about his workshop, poking & prodding bits with many an "OOOH!" and "AHHHH!" being heard. 

Then with curiosity satisfied, farewells given and hugs exchanged, we all departed our separate ways.

So, bottlemsher, many, many thanks for organising the event. It was greatly appreciated in many ways, not least because it gave a rare opportunity for the Unfit Family to get out on bikes *together* and it was a lovely chance to meet friends old and new. Besides which, I got a chance to grab your bright red dangly bit as we cycled along...

And I was reminded I am in need of a visit to Shooter's chocolate emporium to partake of some lime & chili chocs and also some tipsy tangerine ones too... *drool*


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

It was indeed an excellent day.
To allay Waffleys' fears, I didn't get too wet. It's always good to go for rides in new places with new people, and a forum is probably the easiest way to achieve this. It's also fantastic to meet people in real life when you've got to know them a bit on line. Waffles in RL is just like she is on line, only somewhat more so. This is entirely a *good* thing.
And Mike's shop of shinyness - well. If I lived nearer, I'd move in. I have never felt so humbled in the presence of greatness and excellence. Loads of truly iconic bikes and designs. Again, so, so badly *wants*


----------



## Wobbly John (10 Mar 2008)

I got a slightly more informal view of team wafflefamily:

Helen, did you know that you're the subject of a cation competition over there?


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

I like Chris's one


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

Wobbly John said:


> I got a slightly more informal view of team wafflefamily:
> 
> Helen, did you know that you're the subject of a cation competition over there?



And TheDoctor in his best Irnbru shirt. I can't remember what I was looking at and grinning there. I hope it was Waffley's chainset.


----------



## 4F (10 Mar 2008)

FAO The Doctor

The IRN on your shirt seems to be bigger than the BRU or is that just a trick of the light ?


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> FAO The Doctor
> 
> The IRN on your shirt seems to be bigger than the BRU or is that just a trick of the light ?


I think it's the way I was standing. I've not noticed any wild disparity.

*looks again*

Ah...I see your point, or my round. Trick of the light. Yes. Definitely.


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

May I remind The Doctor of the saying, "Who wants to cuddle a bag of bones on a cold winter's night..."


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

Wobbly John said:


> I got a slightly more informal view of team wafflefamily:



Excllent range of pics, John.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> May I remind The Doctor of the saying, "Who wants to cuddle a bag of bones on a cold winter's night..."



I don't know, Waffles Not me for damn sure! I expect someone will cuddle me though.
And feast your eyes on the size of TheDoctor, as he won't be that big again. Nothing drastic, just more exercise, less food and a lot less chocolate. Still dropping close on a kilo a week. Still terrified of that recumbent too!
*hides from strange scary bike*


----------



## bottlemsher (10 Mar 2008)

As you can all see Wafflycat riding behind me 
always trying to grab my red dangly bit
and as for the blow jobs I'll tell after the 9pm watershed


----------



## bottlemsher (10 Mar 2008)

In the pic above 
Whats that orange thing hanging off wafflycat's bum


----------



## bottlemsher (10 Mar 2008)

The Wobbly Doctor


----------



## bottlemsher (10 Mar 2008)

More pics from andrew(Acf longshanks)
http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/... 2008/?albumview=slideshow&mediafilter=images


----------



## Will1985 (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks bottlemsher for organising that....the ride was good and Mike's workshop was really something!

The 2 wheeled recumbent was a bit wobbly for me, but the acceleration that you guys could put on was pretty cool.

Attached pic is a cropped down work by Longshanks....(L-R: Mr Wafflycat, shooter560, me, Wafflycat jr, handcyclist). That handcart was a nice piece of engineering, but I doubt my upper body strength could power that along anywhere near as fast as he did it!


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Mar 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> In the pic above
> Whats that orange thing hanging off wafflycat's bum



A jacket, I believe. I think she put it on later. A sleeveless sort of thing.


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

Handcyclist is one seriously impressive cyclist. That's hardwork and make no mistake.


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> In the pic above
> Whats that orange thing hanging off wafflycat's bum



I ate a lot of turmeric the night before...


----------



## bottlemsher (10 Mar 2008)

here's Tony Cook on his mini fwd
and one of Tony's pics of us at Gnome Cottage


----------



## bottlemsher (10 Mar 2008)

Wafflycat

Are you one of those
Lesser spotted orange butted velo pusher alonger
an endangered species in certain areas of natural laneage


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

bottlemsher... I'll have a pint of what you've had!


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2008)

The few I took on my basic phone camera

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e236/wafflycat/Norfolk ride 09 March 08/


----------



## Will1985 (12 Mar 2008)

TheDoctor...you are in the EDP today trying out the recumbent!!


----------



## wafflycat (12 Mar 2008)

Will1985 said:


> TheDoctor...you are in the EDP today trying out the recumbent!!



The Doc has been supplied with a scanned copy of the evidence


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> The Doc has been supplied with a scanned copy of the evidence



I shall make them a generous offer for the negatives...


----------

